# New Preon Penlight FourSeven



## NickBose (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.foursevens.com/products/PP-AA
Good thing it’s not as fat as the other Preon - 0.5 inch diameter. But it’s still a bit heavy for a penlight in my taste.
AAA lights usually have ugly enlarged heads, except the Preon 0 and some from CNqualitygoods like the CQG below







I wish it comes with neutral or warm.
I’ll wait.


----------



## kangaroodog (Apr 5, 2013)

Someone buy this light and review it next to the Preon 2 or the Stylus Pro!!!!! 

I have to see what it looks like relative to some other lights. I won't be purchasing it. I am a broke student... But it looks totally sick!


----------



## shelm (Apr 5, 2013)

kangaroodog said:


> Someone buy this light and review it next to the Preon 2 or the Stylus Pro!!!!!
> 
> I have to see what it looks like relative to some other lights. I won't be purchasing it. I am a broke student... But it looks totally sick!



+ 1


----------



## Simplespeed (Apr 5, 2013)

This looks sweet! Where can I get one of these? Will 10440 batteries work in it?


----------



## JCK (Apr 5, 2013)

If they've improved the tailcap compared to the preon 2, this will be fantastic


----------



## LiteTheWay (Apr 5, 2013)

AAA penlights are too thick for me. I would prefer if this used AAAA.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 5, 2013)

AAAA cells are notoriously unreliable so I'm glad they went with the AAA format. Of course the ability to use a AAA Eneloop is a huge plus.

This is the first really new concept that I've seen from *47's* in a while (yes, I still use their old name that they spent ten's of thousands to "market away" and I plan on picking one of this up eventually. The clickie on the Preon 1&2 was about the worst I've seen from any manufacturer so I'm hopeful for the new design. Great look with the brick style pattern.


----------



## NickBose (Apr 8, 2013)

shelm said:


> i think this light is quite an innovation. a high power led flashlight, real 180 ansi lumens, which *really *looks like a ball pen. i find that amazing.



Totally agreed. This is a ground breaking light: A penlight that really looks like a ... penlight with a modern high output LED and useful modes. 
As mentioned in my OP, all powerful "penlights" on the market are too fat and all look like a stick with fugly enlarged heads IMO instead of elegant pen-shape.

I currently carry an Ultrafire UF-T1 as a temp but still looking/waiting for an ideal EDC penlight
- As thin (must be < 1.2cm diameter) and as light as possible (not sagging my shirt pocket)
- At least a low and a high mode
- High must be > 150 lumens
- Clicky
- 1xAAA is ideal (for me, for light weight) but 2xAAA is OK 
- Deep clip
- Neutral or warm
I'm prepared to pay up to $100 for such a light


----------



## Swede74 (Apr 8, 2013)

One accessory I'd love to see for this light is a small diffuser that doubles as a stylus for capacitive screens, if such a thing is possible. I've seen styli in many shapes, colours and sizes, but am not sure if I have seen a transparent one. It would probably reduce output much more than a traditional diffuser, and I can think of other issues that have to be addressed, like where to store it when it's not in use, but I think it's an interesting idea. One that no doubt others have had of long before I did


----------



## ghodan (Apr 8, 2013)

Swede74 said:


> One accessory I'd love to see for this light is a small diffuser that doubles as a stylus for capacitive screens...


That is a very good idea!


----------



## Erik1213 (Apr 8, 2013)

Got mine today! I love it! Great quality, square threads everywhere. In typical fashion, the Cree XP-G2 LED has an amazing tint. Output is killer. Illumination supply was unbelievably fast with shipping and great customer service! I couldn't be happier with this light. It may replace my Zebralight as my primary EDC.


----------



## Overclocker (Apr 8, 2013)

where's the Higgs-Boson?


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 8, 2013)

Erik1213 said:


> Got mine today! I love it! Great quality, square threads everywhere. In typical fashion, the Cree XP-G2 LED has an amazing tint. Output is killer. Illumination supply was unbelievably fast with shipping and great customer service! I couldn't be happier with this light. It may replace my Zebralight as my primary EDC.


How is the clicky switch is it easy to depress or is it a little stiff?


----------



## Erik1213 (Apr 8, 2013)

I wouldn't call it easy or hard. Slightly harder than a preon classic clicky.


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 8, 2013)

Is it a reverse clicky? thanks


----------



## Erik1213 (Apr 8, 2013)

It is.


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 8, 2013)

Can u post a pic of the led? thanks


----------



## Erik1213 (Apr 8, 2013)

It's just a standard XP-G2 in a very shallow, lightly textured, reflector.


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 8, 2013)

is it smaller diameter than the Preon reflector?


----------



## Erik1213 (Apr 8, 2013)

I would say that it is about 2/3 the size of the Preon 1/2 reflector. The texture is much more subdued on the pen. I will take a picture tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 8, 2013)

ahh so u probly get mostly flood with that reflector as opposed to the P1&2


----------



## Erik1213 (Apr 8, 2013)

It does surprisingly well. It is very floody but it has enough of a hotspot that I was able to light from one end of my yard to the other while walking the dogs. I was even able to light the tops of the very tall trees around my house. It has a lot of pure lumen throw. The head of the light does get really warm, especially with batteries that can support the high drain of this light. Eneloops are a must. The alkaleaks that came in the light didn't last long at all and would heat up very quickly when run on high.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 9, 2013)

Is there a picture of the penlight next to a preon 2 anywhere? Would love to see the size comparison


----------



## NickBose (Apr 9, 2013)

This is not a real photo but a scaled image of the two side by side

Penlight: Length: 5.3 inches/Body diameter: 0.5 inches/Head diameter: 0.5 inches/Weight (without batteries): 0.79 oz
Preon 2: Length: 5.05 inches/Body diameter: 0.6 inches/Head diameter: 0.6 inches/Weight (without batteries): 0.8 oz


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 9, 2013)

i wish the new penlight came in titanium that would be sick.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Nick ... so assuming you got the scaling right, the penlight is a little thicker in the body and thinner at the head


----------



## reppans (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm interested, looks like a great gift light. Just have a couple questions for those that have one.

- Can the clicky be locked out by unscrewing slightly? 
- Is lens slightly recessed (ie, protected) from the very tip of the pen? 

Just concerned with scratching the lens and accidental activation if kept in a pants pocket, or bag, along with other junk. Thanks


----------



## csshih (Apr 10, 2013)

no pictures, so I thought I'd post up some photos I took when we got these in!


----------



## shelm (Apr 10, 2013)

Can we has a review by sb pleaz?

:huh:

And why is it longer than Preon P2?
The Penlight head is shorter than the P2 head so the entire Penlight should be shorter too because of that wtf.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for that pic! Ironically, I did a search for pictures of these two together, and all I could find were threads where people asked for pictures of the penlight and preon 2 side by side. You'd think 4sevens would make it easy to see! 

In any case, dang that thing looks cool.


----------



## yearnslow (Apr 10, 2013)

Great EDC light! Probably be a good 'bug-out' light as well. I may have to get one for the wife too.


----------



## nativecajun (Apr 10, 2013)

Very good looking light. Give me one with three modes and a price point in compatition with other lights of this size.


----------



## Chevy-SS (Apr 10, 2013)

Erik1213 said:


> It is.



It's a REVERSE CLICKY? :huh: Did I read that correctly? Eeegads, reverse clicky switckes totally suk IMHO. Why in the world would they utilize reverse clicky??????


----------



## carrot (Apr 10, 2013)

I just got my PenLight and I have to admit I don't get it. I don't see how this differentiates itself from the P2 enough to warrant a brand new model. It's not outright better, but it is an incremental improvement.

I think it improves on the P2 thanks to its stainless steel bezel, deeper recessed lens, current regulation and mode memory. I also like the floodier beam. On the other hand, I think the P2 is a more attractive light with its sleek curves and minimal lines. 

Definitely has the potential to be a great workhorse light for those who like slim lights.


----------



## shelm (Apr 10, 2013)

carrot said:


> I just got my PenLight and I have to admit I don't get it. I don't see how this differentiates itself from the P2 enough to warrant a brand new model. It's not outright better, but it is an incremental improvement.



hey carrot no offense. but shoe companies do it all the time. they release a shoe in spring and then they release a new shoe in autumn. both walk you through the dark woods similar to a walking flashlight. the main difference between the shoes being their esthetic design. and fashionable fanboys would want to buy them anyway.

so think of the Preons as shoes. Preon P2 is the old shoe, Preon Penlight is the new shoe model, and 4sevens is the shoe making company.


----------



## mcdonap (Apr 10, 2013)

This might end up being a perfect work EDC for me! Does anyone have any pictures with it next to a real pen by any chance?


----------



## carrot (Apr 10, 2013)

mcdonap said:


> This might end up being a perfect work EDC for me! Does anyone have any pictures with it next to a real pen by any chance?



http://imgur.com/dFYZsXS.jpg


----------



## mcdonap (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Carrot! 
I think this will work out perfect! I'm going to order one tonight.


----------



## Photon (Apr 10, 2013)

Chevy-SS said:


> It's a REVERSE CLICKY? :huh: Did I read that correctly? Eeegads, reverse clicky switckes totally suk IMHO. Why in the world would they utilize reverse clicky??????



Aren't reverse clickys preferable for cycling through the different intensities/modes?


----------



## Photon (Apr 10, 2013)

carrot said:


> I just got my PenLight and I have to admit I don't get it. I don't see how this differentiates itself from the P2 enough to warrant a brand new model. It's not outright better, but it is an incremental improvement.



No PWM. Big improvement IMHO.

I wish someone would come up with a programmable user interface. Like lighting sequence, mode memory, etc. That would go a long way to pleasing everyone.

I continue to have a strong preference for foursevens lights with their L-M-H sequence and no mode memory.


----------



## NickBose (Apr 10, 2013)

carrot said:


> http://imgur.com/dFYZsXS.jpg
> Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3
> 
> Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.
> ...



This looks GREAT
I must be strong and resist. I must wait ... can't understand why they don't have a neutral model, damn it.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 10, 2013)

NickBose said:


> This looks GREAT
> I must be strong and resist. I must wait ... can't understand why they don't have a neutral model, damn it.


Exactly! That's what's stopping me. In fact, I'd have more lights if more were offered in neutral, somewhere around 5000K.


----------



## applevision (Apr 10, 2013)

Lite_me said:


> Exactly! That's what's stopping me. In fact, I'd have more lights if more were offered in neutral, somewhere around 5000K.


+1... I even emailed foursevens asking about a warm or High CRI version... when it launches, I'm in! I use the P2 daily but have a wonderful warm version and cannot give that up. C'mon David! Make it happen soon!


----------



## IMSabbel (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks great on those pics. The head narrowing down makes it also much easier to put it into pockets /loops designed for pens...


----------



## StudFreeman (Apr 16, 2013)

I like it. One thing that warrants improvement is the clip. It would benefit from two points of contact pressing against the body of the light (aside from the ring around the body). A design with pressure at both ends of the clip would discourage the penlight from pivoting when clipped in a shirt pocket and would further enhance grip on fabric with zero to minimal increase in tension between the clip and the body.


----------



## jorn (Apr 16, 2013)

Photon said:


> Aren't reverse clickys preferable for cycling through the different intensities/modes?


Yes it is. Forward clickys suck for this type of ui. Need to turn the light off to change to next mode (instead of a light tap), and the momentary is no good when it changes modes on every half press from off.


----------



## SilentK (Apr 16, 2013)

carrot said:


> http://imgur.com/dFYZsXS.jpg
> Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3
> 
> Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.
> ...



Is that a TWSBI 540 I spy? :devil: :wave: But I believe I may have to pick up one of these lights to add to my rotation! They seem slim enough.


----------



## carrot (Apr 17, 2013)

SilentK said:


> Is that a TWSBI 540 I spy? :devil: :wave: But I believe I may have to pick up one of these lights to add to my rotation! They seem slim enough.



Yep. Currently loaded up with Diamine Bilberry. Kind of a neat color, and more subtle than the orange ink I was messing around with earlier.


----------



## SilentK (Apr 17, 2013)

That sounds lovely. I'm currently writing with a TWSBI mini.  Does anyone who currently has one of these think it would be possible to so an emitter swap? I'm currently going crazy over high CRI emitters.


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 18, 2013)

Do Eneloops rattle in this light? If so is it minimal or quite noticeable? thanks


----------



## NickBose (Apr 20, 2013)

It has been posted in marketplace - this light is also sold under another brand called O'Pen by Olight
http://www.olightworld.com/en/products_show.aspx?ProId=1855&CateId=101


----------



## reppans (Apr 28, 2013)

Erik1213 said:


> Got mine today! I love it! Great quality, square threads everywhere. In typical fashion, the Cree XP-G2 LED has an amazing tint. Output is killer.... I couldn't be happier with this light. It may replace my..... as my primary EDC.



+ 1, this a great light, I love it, and it is better than I expected. I have a small collection of AA/14500 lights that will easily outperform it, but there's something about the build quality and form factor that makes this light so attractive - maybe it's just because it's so different, and yet still a great performing light.

I bought a few more as this light has instantly moved to the top of my gift-giving lights. I think it makes the perfect gift to introduce new folks into flashaholism since it rides that fine line between an elegant/classy fashion accessory and a seriously functional illumination tool. 

I think the light is really well thought out - about the only two things I would consider changing would be to add a bit more texture (it's slippery) and a sub-lumen mode.

BTW, my light meter measures it 5/55/180, or true to spec on Alks, and 4/35/180 on Eneloops (this is calibrated on an ET/47s scale by which my SC52 measures ~200 lms).

A Preon EDC "family" shot - the breast pocket primary, the keychain back-up, and the spare battery container ;-)


----------



## riccardo (Apr 28, 2013)

Too bad that there are no NW or WW neither hig CRI.


----------



## Derek Dean (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been looking for a nice penlight for several years, and this one looks interesting. I'm curious as to whether it can be disassembled, and how far. I typically like to add filters to my lights to color correct the light to my taste, and I'm wondering if it's possible to remove the front glass (so I could place a filter behind it). *

I'd also love to see a real world beam shot if possible.* And, because I'd be carrying this in my front shirt pocket, I'm curious as to how well the pen rides in that position? Does it feel heavy? Does it cause the shirt pocket to sag a lot? Any problems with the clip? 

Thanks.


----------



## gunga (Apr 30, 2013)

A quick note. The bezel is glued so adding filters is unlikely.


----------



## reppans (Apr 30, 2013)

Derek Dean said:


> I've been looking for a nice penlight for several years, and this one looks interesting. I'm curious as to whether it can be disassembled, and how far. I typically like to add filters to my lights to color correct the light to my taste, and I'm wondering if it's possible to remove the front glass (so I could place a filter behind it). *
> 
> I'd also love to see a real world beam shot if possible.* And, because I'd be carrying this in my front shirt pocket, I'm curious as to how well the pen rides in that position? Does it feel heavy? Does it cause the shirt pocket to sag a lot? Any problems with the clip?
> 
> Thanks.



Some beamshots here - it's got a big hotspot.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?288426-Announcing-the-FOURSEVENS-PenLight!

Yup head is glued, I've seen the head unscrewed on another forum, but no idea how the lens maybe removed. The lens is quite recessed, difficult touch actually, perhaps a filter could be attached from the outside. 

Clip is very good, not as strong as the regular Quarks (which I find are about the strongest flashlight clips in the mid-priced range) but mine seems stronger than any pen and most of my flashlight. It's removable and re-bendable if you wanted to tighten or loosen it, and also pegged so it won't rotate on the body. Running 2 NiMh's, it's no a lightweight, but lithium primaries would make a significant difference. I don't notice it sagging one side of my shirts... I actually like the weight - gives it a solid quality feel. Very much appreciating the recovered pants pocket real estate too.


----------



## Derek Dean (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks gunga, and thanks for the link, reppans, and for answering my questions. Yes, I've got several lights where I've attached filters to the outside of the front glass cover, and it works fine. This looks like a great little light.


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 30, 2013)

reppans said:


> + 1, this a great light, I love it, and it is better than I expected. I have a small collection of AA/14500 lights that will easily outperform it, but there's something about the build quality and form factor that makes this light so attractive - maybe it's just because it's so different, and yet still a great performing light.
> 
> I bought a few more as this light has instantly moved to the top of my gift-giving lights. I think it makes the perfect gift to introduce new folks into flashaholism since it rides that fine line between an elegant/classy fashion accessory and a seriously functional illumination tool.
> 
> ...



Very nice group shot! I see you like the small and compact (and bright!)

If you use nimh's the penlight works great on them and will give you nearly twice the runtime at a regulated 180 lumens!


----------



## shelm (May 1, 2013)

yearnslow said:


> Great EDC light! Probably be a good 'bug-out' light as well. I may have to get one for the wife too.



What's a bug-out light?


----------



## stienke (May 1, 2013)

shelm said:


> In Olight's O-Pen the regulated 180 lumens are only valid with 2xAlkalines because of the higher voltage. With 2xNiMH's the O-Pen is rated at *150 lumens*. I thought that O-Pen and PenLight are identical?


Maybe the internals are different , this reflects the price maybe , the O-pen is much cheaper!


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 1, 2013)

Can I ask "why"? I'm trying to figure out what niche the penlight fits into it. It's a two-cell, so it isn't small. It's AA so it isn't as thin as others. I understand that it's primarily all flood, so it's even more limited in that respect. What's the utility here? I like the looks though...


----------



## 4sevens (May 1, 2013)

It's a AAA light not AA. AA would make the light HUGE and no longer a pen.


----------



## reppans (May 1, 2013)

4sevens said:


> Very nice group shot! I see you like the small and compact (and bright!)..



You certainly can't go wrong with compact and bright, but I'm personally into dim, efficient, versatile lights from companies that stand behind their products..... 

You taught me that David, thank you very much!



shelm said:


> In Olight's O-Pen the regulated 180 lumens are only valid with 2xAlkalines because of the higher voltage. With 2xNiMH's the O-Pen is rated at *150 lumens*. I thought that O-Pen and PenLight are identical?



I saw the Olight specs, and while I agree with the lumens drop on NiMh on L & M, I find H easily able to hit 180 on NiMh - and obviously hold it for much longer. And as you know I like the ET/FS lumens scale for my light meter.... I would put this light around 220 to 250 Zebra-lumens, or just bit dimmer than my SC52.



stienke said:


> Maybe the internals are different , this reflects the price maybe , the O-pen is much cheaper!



My gut is that it would be more costly to implement two versions, so I think they are the same. In my mind, the extra US cost covers the much better warranty and customer service, which is well worth it to me. Of course, the US dealers often discount as well.



WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Can I ask "why"? I'm trying to figure out what niche the penlight fits into it. It's a two-cell, so it isn't small. It's AA so it isn't as thin as others. I understand that it's primarily all flood, so it's even more limited in that respect. What's the utility here? I like the looks though...



I think you're a Quark AA fan, as am I. On a 14500, my QAAXs will of course outperform the penlight being brighter, dimmer, and with longer runtimes. The penlight is not about performance - although it is a good performing light - it's about fashion, and David and crew have found a niche that hasn't been exploited and there really are no competing products out there. Here's what I like the light for:

As a flashaholic:
- I used to work in an office - business casual or suit/tie. Never liked lights clipped to or resting in slacks pockets - looks terrible and doesn't feel right there (loose/bouncy). This light in a shirt pocket is perfect in that environment.
- Even wearing jeans, I like freeing up my pants pocket real estate (already full of other EDC gear) and keeping this light in what would normally be an unused shirt pocket. 
- I like floody (but not mules) as 90% of my lighting needs are up close.... I'm actually loving its giant hotspot. This light also works extremely well with my camping headlamp set-ups (although I wish it had a moonlight mode).

As a non-flashaholic:
- This is the real market - it's like a classy/elegant fashion accessory that is actually a serious tool. If I brought my EDC light collection into my former office for interested parties, I'm quite certain this light would get the most attention... especially with the women, of course. 
- Gift light - can't think of a better gift light to introduce a non-flashaholic to EDC carry. I already bought more for upcoming graduation gifts. 

Unfortunately, it may be a tough sell direct to non-flashaholics since most think good flashlights cost around $20 :-(


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 1, 2013)

reppans,
Thanks for the reply. Yes, I LOVE my QTA. I bought 2 I love them so much. Might be the perfect light IMO. I would love to buy more 4sevens stuff but haven't seen anything that captivates me like the QTA.


----------



## Shooter21 (May 2, 2013)

4sevens said:


> It's a AAA light not AA. AA would make the light HUGE and no longer a pen.


Hi David, any chance of a titanium version being released? thanks


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 2, 2013)

How well does it fit in a dress shirt front pocket? Many pens are too long for that I find.


----------



## NorthernStar (May 3, 2013)

4sevens said:


> It's a AAA light not AA. AA would make the light HUGE and no longer a pen.



I disagree.I would like to see a version with AA batteries. I have a 4sevens Qmini aa2,and it is a AA light,but i don´t find it bulky to carry it in the pocket. 







I don´t have a Preon Penlight to make a comparison picture with the Qmini aa2,so i used a pen of standard size instead.

It IS offcoarse bigger than an AAA light and some might find that not so attractive,but i would like carrying a Preon Penlight in a larger AA version. The AA batteries would give it longer burntime than AAA batteries,and that is something i value.


----------



## mcdonap (May 3, 2013)

I finally got around to ordering one of these, and it arrived yesterday. I haven't really put it to any kind of test yet, but I think the form is going to be perfect for my work edc. I'm very impressed with the build quality of this light. 

I'm so glad I joined cpf for many reasons, but I don't think I would have ever known about this light without this forum.


----------



## mcdonap (May 5, 2013)

I haven't seen this mentioned in this or the other Preon Penlight threads, but once my light is clicked on, I can cycle through the modes with a half press of the button. My understanding was that a full click was needed. This is not a complaint, just an observation.


----------



## Rexlion (May 5, 2013)

mcdonap said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned in this or the other Preon Penlight threads, but once my light is clicked on, I can cycle through the modes with a half press of the button. My understanding was that a full click was needed. This is not a complaint, just an observation.


If a full click were needed to cycle modes, how would you turn it off? Half press is utilized for mode change, just like on Preon 2.


----------



## jorn (May 5, 2013)

It got a reverse clickie, it's supposed to change modes with a half press. 

A forward clicky is not that great on this type of ui. If you need to change modes with a forward clicky on this type of ui. You need to click the light off. Halfpress your way until you find your output, then give it a full click. Way harder and more noicy than just tapping the button until you find your output level. 
I prefer forward clickys and headtwist to change modes, but on this type of ui, reverse clicky is king 

Any news of a neutral run?


----------



## mcdonap (May 5, 2013)

Rexlion said:


> If a full click were needed to cycle modes, how would you turn it off? Half press is utilized for mode change, just like on Preon 2.



Sorry for the confusion. I should have said to click off and then click on again to cycle through the modes - so two clicks, really. That is what the directions that came with the light say to do, and it works fine that way. I was just happy to find I didn't have to click off and back on to get to the next mode. This is my first Preon, so I had no prior experience with the line.


----------



## verysimple (May 5, 2013)

I'd also like to see AA version...



NorthernStar said:


> I disagree.I would like to see a version with AA batteries. I have a 4sevens Qmini aa2,and it is a AA light,but i don´t find it bulky to carry it in the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2013)

I much prefer AAA for this design. More elegant and pen like. I do like the memory implementation. It's a hybrid. Always starts on low when cycling, yet retains the last mode.


----------



## Derek Dean (May 7, 2013)

Anybody have ideas on how to increase the gripability of this light? I'm finding it quite slippery. I do love the beam shape. The HUGE center spot that tapers smoothly into the very bright spill is exactly what I was looking for. Unfortunately the tint on mine was puky cyan-green. However, using double sided tape I was able to apply a reddish filter that cleaned it up nicely, and was easily worth the small drop in brightness. 

All-in-all, although a bit expensive, it's quite a nice little light.


----------



## NickBose (May 17, 2013)

This is a bit longer then the 4seven/O'light, unsure about lumen but quality should be good being made by Panasonic





http://www.audiocubes.com/product_info.php?cPath=158_194&products_id=3157


----------



## david57strat (May 17, 2013)

The only Foursevens light I own is the QBLX-2, which I love. I would love to get my hands on one of these new penlights. My previous penlight was a Streamlight Stylus Pro (the original 24 lumen model), which I ended up giving to my mom. I understand, Olight and Foursevens share the same model (but Olight call it the O-Pen (or something like that), and market it for sale in other countries, while Foursevens sell the Preon Penlight here in the States. Not sure how true that is, so please don't hold me to it.

I'd be curious to see how well it performs with Eneloops, or if it could possibly accomodate any type of lithium ion battery. Probably not (the voltage range is listed as .9 - 3V, so I don't think it was intended for use with anything other than alkalines or lithiums...anyone out there have one, and have experience with alternate (rechargeable) batteries in this light?

Anyway, it'd be nice to have one. That could become number 8 in the EDC lineup (I EDC 7 lights, and this one would easily fit in a cargo pocket, without really adding any appreciable weight to what I'm already carrying) lol!

I kind of like the _Exquisite Mocha_ color. It's eye-catching, but in a tasteful way.


----------



## david57strat (May 17, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> I disagree.I would like to see a version with AA batteries. I have a 4sevens Qmini aa2,and it is a AA light,but i don´t find it bulky to carry it in the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. Yes, a AA light would be somewhat bulkier, but the run times could be significantly longer, and I don't think it would be _that_ much bulkier. It would be be amazing of it (the AA version..if ever...) had a better working voltage range, to accomodate 14500 batteries, but I suspect the heat distribution in such a small light would be a probem, and someone mentioned that this light is geared more towards the non-flashaholic crowd; and I suspect most of them would have no interest, whatsoever, in investing and using lithium ion batteries, and the appropriate charger to charge them.


----------



## carrot (May 23, 2013)

This light has been my only EDC since it came out. Still wish the switch was shrouded or recessed in some way to prevent accidental activation, but it has thus far been a joy to use. I would not buy or carry an AA version of this light. 

I sort of wish we could catch up with the current state of technology with this form factor. I want to be able to dock it with a charger and not deal with swapping batteries as with just about all other personal electronic device these days. That would make me very happy. You hear that David? Hurry up and invent some rechargeable penlights!


----------



## trav54 (May 24, 2013)

I'm debating on this one. It looks great, and I would really like to replace my Streamlght Stylus lights in my backpacks.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 24, 2013)

Output is awesome on high, but man it chews through alkalines running in that mode. I guess that's to be understood. I've got ten or so alkalines to go through and then I'm switching to eneloops.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 27, 2013)

The difference in runtime on high between alkalines and my eneloop XXs is dramatic! Night and day. It also doesn't seem to get nearly as hot when running the eneloops.

edit: just a guess, but it seems that the difference is that the eneloops are able to use all of their capacity, whereas the alkalines build up resistance too quickly on high. The light will no longer support high or medium after long runs on high with about 40% capacity left on the alkalines. This was shown on my ZTS with a dozen alkalines. While the eneloops will support high all the way down to 10% capacity.


----------



## Derek Dean (May 27, 2013)

Yep, it's amazing on high. I didn't think I'd use it that much on the high level, but I've found it's great for a quick look here and there when you need to find something quickly, and it's always in my shirt pocket so it's easy to get to. 

I've got a feeling you're right about the alkaline batteries building up resistance. It's nice that it will run on alkalines in a pinch, but Eneloops are the way to go for general everyday use. Enjoy!


----------



## romteb (May 27, 2013)

This light screams Nichia 219, can't be used in any application where acurate color reproduction is necessary (sometimes vital) right now, typical cree colors are just funky, or decent CRI comes with very warm tints only.

Actually bought one o'pen hoping to mod it with a nichia to gift a nurse, but the head is glued...

It's a good light, it could be so much better with a nichia.


----------



## Derek Dean (May 28, 2013)

I agree, romteb, a Nichia 219 would be awesome in this light, however, I've gotten the tint pretty close to neutral by using a tiny piece of double sided tape and sticking a light red filter on the front glass cover. Huge difference.


----------



## romteb (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Derek, i must try that.


----------



## applevision (Jun 11, 2013)

+1. I will buy 4 of them immediately with the Nichia 219! Please, David! Hear our plea!!!


----------

